# Ireland to repay 9 Billion to IMF



## dewdrop (28 Nov 2014)

Are such headlines a bit misleading  in that we will be borrowing the money at more favourable rates to enable us repay.?


----------



## flowerman (28 Nov 2014)

dewdrop said:


> Are such headlines a bit misleading in that we will be borrowing the money at more favourable rates to enable us repay.?


 

I think Enda doesnt want to talk about that.
Instead he wants to become obsessed with Sinn Fein and constanty talk about them,as he sees them as a real threat to him and his party.

Mr Noonan wants to say that the money saved can be used to invest into our "domestic economy".Does he mean plunder a few more hundred million euro into Irish Water and just waste it??
Because he wasnt that concerned about our "domestic economy" when he was allowing hundreds of millions of euro to be wasted in the setting up of IW,was he???


----------



## blueband (29 Nov 2014)

The only reason Enda is trying to rubbish SF is to deflect the heat off himself. he is in big trouble and he knows it...a bit like a drowning man trying to desperately grab hold of anything


----------



## Conan (29 Nov 2014)

Some people just cannot see any positivity. This move is good news for Ireland and it's citizens. The negative brigade on the one hand will complain about the interest we pay to "bond holders" and then when the Dept of Finance manage to refinance our borrowings and save the country €m's in interest, these negatives still manage to complain.
Based on the mess he inherited, I think that Michael Noonan has done an excellent job as Min for Finance. Sure there are still major issues to overcome, but getting the country back to positive growth and reducing the annual borrowing deficit (to almost a balanced state) is a major achievement. 
The SF and looney left brigade might still believe in Disney economics ( and that some lenders would still lend us money after defaulting on our borrowings - as they suggested), but that's just populist rhetoric.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (29 Nov 2014)

flowerman said:


> Instead he wants to become obsessed with Sinn Fein and constanty talk about them,as he sees them as a real threat to him and his party.


Wrong. The SF surge is Henda's lifeline. He knows that the electorate would vomit at the possibility of Grisly in power. He therefore recognises his greatest card is to play the Grisly spectre theme. So far MM has not fallen for his trap. He seems equally anti SF just now, but the first slip where there is a hint that he might do a deal with the devil and Henda will pounce upon it. 

Henda's great desire is for SF to continue to increae their lead over FF in the polls and so to turn the election into a choice between a FG led government or a SF one. Conversely his greatest fear is that FF overtake SF in which case a MM led coalition between FF/SF is a genuine threat to FG.


----------



## Purple (1 Dec 2014)

Conan said:


> Based on the mess he inherited, I think that Michael Noonan has done an excellent job as Min for Finance. Sure there are still major issues to overcome, but getting the country back to positive growth and reducing the annual borrowing deficit (to almost a balanced state) is a major achievement.
> The SF and looney left brigade might still believe in Disney economics ( and that some lenders would still lend us money after defaulting on our borrowings - as they suggested), but that's just populist rhetoric.


Agreed. Brutal party leader but he's turned out to be an excellent and understated Minister for Finance.



Duke of Marmalade said:


> Wrong. The SF surge is Henda's lifeline. He knows that the electorate would vomit at the possibility of Grisly in power. He therefore recognises his greatest card is to play the Grisly spectre theme. So far MM has not fallen for his trap. He seems equally anti SF just now, but the first slip where there is a hint that he might do a deal with the devil and Henda will pounce upon it.
> 
> Henda's great desire is for SF to continue to increae their lead over FF in the polls and so to turn the election into a choice between a FG led government or a SF one. Conversely his greatest fear is that FF overtake SF in which case a MM led coalition between FF/SF is a genuine threat to FG.


Agree completely with that. The Shinners are the proverbial wolf at the door for FG. The best thing that's happened to them in ages.


----------

